
Px - em - % - pt - keyword - chaostheory
http://css-tricks.com/css-font-size/
======
ars
Sorry, but this is not very accurate, and also quite dated (who cares about
IE6 resizing anymore?)

Plus he missed two sizes: in and cm.

~~~
erlanger
> (who cares about IE6 resizing anymore?)

Most decent front-end developers.

I imagine there's a correlation between running IE6 and having impaired vision
(yes, I'm talking about the elderly).

~~~
mr_justin
It's not about being decent or not, no need to try and belittle. It's about
who your target audience is.

